# what is the most pointless poll ever?



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

poll option 1 = this poll
poll option 2 = here "do you want to mock dwarfs?"
poll option 3 = here "Do you believe in ghosts?"
poll option 4 = here "Do you still sleep with a stuffed animal?"
poll option 5 = here "What should be done about Innes?"
poll option 6 = here "Can you smell thePACK?"
poll option 7 = here "Who's the hottest??"
poll option 8 = here "which is the worst sport?"
poll option 9 = here "is this the most pointless poll ever?"
poll option 10 = here "Beggers on the street"

if you think there is an even more pointless poll please add it in your reply


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

damn this one was pritty pointless. i like your title too. CANADIANS DO RULE!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would have to say a tie between #4 and #9..

ROFL!!! # 4 was gay... but #9 would def go with this thread...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

anything that is started by innes..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

teh beggar poll was pretty good. I resurrected it


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> anything that is started by innes..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

fat gurls say

"leave pizza alone"


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Bahahahahahahahahahahaha

ROFLMFAO

















"hello. there is a butt in my shirt."


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

ROFLMFAO!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

u little devil you......


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

"Whats That" you wanna see me from the back...ta-dow


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

let me crush you with my beanbag skills


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

"Now were did i leave that damn bra at?"


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

its under your leaf!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i be tapping that ass all day long...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think any poll with Innes as first poster....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I think any poll with Innes as first poster....


 I think you were just in the Eurovision song contest


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I think any poll with Innes as first poster....
> ...


 Dang, you watch that drama queen shiz?!?!? 
btw: did those taTu girls hit it off on stage


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I hate those Russian lesbiens!!!!!
they have released 2 songs here and they suck so bad without ever actially sucking!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> I hate those Russian lesbiens!!!!!
> they have released 2 songs here and they suck so bad without ever actially sucking!!!!


 LOL









Yeah, they definitely blow chunks... They've released two singles here as well: I hope they're sent to Chechnya and get shot: now that would rock


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

THIS IS THE MOST WORTHLESS POLL EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

MOST DEF!!! You forgott to add this on the list, Innes!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Number 4........Don't make fun of me for sleeping with a stuffed animal. I'm scared of the dark.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Number 4........Don't make fun of me for sleeping with a stuffed animal. I'm scared of the dark.


 Woosie







I wonder if you talk to them too..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> MOST DEF!!! You forgott to add this on the list, Innes!!


 its option 1


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Number 4........Don't make fun of me for sleeping with a stuffed animal. I'm scared of the dark.


 i say #4, it was mad by a complete drunk idoit by the way (me)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> i say #4, it was mad by a complete drunk idoit by the way (me)


thats true


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lil_alien piranhas said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Number 4........Don't make fun of me for sleeping with a stuffed animal. I'm scared of the dark.
> ...










sure ,just admit it,you sleep with t.b


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

perhaps that is why Liza Mckellen 
"[email protected]" is harrasing him









is this Liza Mckellen?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> perhaps that is why Liza Mckellen
> "[email protected]" is harrasing him
> 
> 
> ...


 is that piranha? i thought you were younger..nice shirt by the way


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> lil_alien piranhas said:
> 
> 
> > piranha 13 said:
> ...


 why should i admit to something i don't do?


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

but it's still funny anyway


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

i say mine is the most pointless poll in in the history of polls!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

so do the members of PFury - which is a shame as I have tried many times to create the most pointless poll ever


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> so do the members of PFury - which is a shame as I have tried many times to create the most pointless poll ever


 don't be down..your almost there grasshopper...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well if you add my total votes - I am the winner


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

Innes said:


> well if you add my total votes - I am the winner


 ya but that's because there were more of ur polls to choose from, but technicly i am still the winner


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

my winning speech: i'd like to thank everybody who voted for me and my poll







and most of all i'd like to thank the corona company for making drunk enough to think of such i stubid poll


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

Innes said:


> so do the members of PFury - which is a shame as I have tried many times to create the most pointless poll ever


 lol, u got beeten by a newby


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the voting is still open


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

ya but i'm still winning


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lil_alien piranhas said:


> ya but i'm still winning


 much more bragging like that and I will get you removed from this poll so you lose!!!!!!!


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

i'm just tring to have some fun


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

and I am the KILLER of all fun, in fact I have as much fun as this woman who cant walk more than 5 steps without getting out of breath


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

you're a bully


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

this cant be the most pointless poll because It atleast took him some time to develop it and at least we can make others realize a pointless poll


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lil_alien piranhas said:


> you're a bully


 thats what they told be in school, so I turned everyone against them and punched them when they spoke









and snow - put the drink down, you have had enough


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

i don't like u anymore







lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I never liked you


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

i wonder how long this fight will go on for


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

it's a tie! now we must have a fight to the death!!!(between lil_alien piranhas and innes of course)


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

$50 says innes wins


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dead golfish said:


> $50 says innes wins


 ill take that bet


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

it is a tie!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lil_alien piranhas said:


> it is a tie!


 chickening out








jk


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

no i just realised it now, but i'll fight him!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Bring it on!!!

Innes







lil_alien piranhas


----------

